# Don't take out CV axles?



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, I am confused. I keep reading that you should not remove your CV axles, because you need a special tool to realign the splines??? I have replaced CV axles in two different sentras, and have not had any problems. I read that if you pull both out at the same time that something falls out of alignment.
I just did a auto to 5 speed manual swap about 3 weeks ago, and had both CV shafts out at the wrecker, where I got it. Then when installing it I just rotated the shaft until it slid in. It went very smoothly,I had no problems with the transmission, aside from the 5th gear pop out (this doesn't have anything to do with the CV axles right...?) Has anyone had something "BAD" happen when pulling out both CV axles, or is this just a myth?
I am just asking, because I plan on swapping to a 5 speed, in a different car, (1993 saturn) and don't want to run into any problems  . I've swapped from an auto to standard in 3 cars now. (A 82 Chevy K20, a 67 Ford Mustang, and 89 Sentra) Why oh why do I the Guy that loves to drive stick always get the automatics? oh well


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, if the tranny is rotated (engine turned over) while the axles are out you will have alignment problems.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob .I have replaced hundreds(literally) of axles in nissan (and all other Japanese) cars in years ranging from the early 70s to late 90s and have never had to have any special tool what so ever.I have been reading those my self and wondering the same thing.So thanks for asking,I will be very curious to hear about these stories.

P.S. as long as a hammer and a freezer dont count as special tools(for subarus) Ha Ha...


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

dreamteam said:


> Yes, if the tranny is rotated (engine turned over) while the axles are out you will have alignment problems.


what gets out of alignment?
I ask becuse we used to roll cars all around the shop with axles out .And for the life of me I cant think of what would or could get out of alignment unless something is broke inside the tranny or something like that.
Im not saying it cant happen but after hundreds and hundreds of r&r and no problems I would like to know how it happens.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Well if it is a matter of turning the input shaft without the CV axles installed I was playing with the transmission for about fifteen minutes at the auto wrecker. (I was turning the input shaft by hand, whilst my friend shifted it into the different gears to see if the transmisson "felt" good) No Alaignment problems for the CV axle.
Thanks for the response so far :thumbup:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea, I kinda wondered about that post. Never heard of such a tool. Never had a problem slipping in axles. It's not like there is a timing issue or anything.


----------



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont get it...there's a big warning box in my chiltons manual about this tool and how you shouldn't attempt to remove the axels w/o it. Someone on here said that when they pulled their transmission, they kept the inner CVs in the tranny when they pulled it. For safety sake that seems like a good idea, but a real hassle to wrestle with.

btw i removed one axle at a time w/o the tool


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

ALSET said:


> what gets out of alignment?
> I ask becuse we used to roll cars all around the shop with axles out .And for the life of me I cant think of what would or could get out of alignment unless something is broke inside the tranny or something like that.
> Im not saying it cant happen but after hundreds and hundreds of r&r and no problems I would like to know how it happens.


Happened to me once on a Mazda with high mileage. 
The tranny was probably worn or abused.
Since then, I don't move anything until the axle is in.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

when I changed the clutch in my 90 I was a bit worried about that too. I ended up finding some 3/4" or 1" conduit laying around the garage that fit into the splines perfectly. I just made 2 dummy shaftes and left them in there while I took the tranny down and moved it around. I did not have any problems getting them back in. 

I have also found that leaving the tranny in neutral, and rotating the driveshafts/diff while pushing them in seems to aid in aligning the clip at the end of the splines.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I am the one who left in the inner shafts but that was on a JY tranny not what I would do with my shafts, I think it is a posability that the gears inside the diff can fall out of allignment or out of position if both shafts are out not saying it will but since it can and probably has Chiltons and probably Nissan recomend the tool. I have never had this problem but I figure it "could" happen. But a similarly sized shaft of wood or plastic should be good try to avoid metal.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have taken my gearbox out of my car 20+ times and never had any special tools to remove the cvs and never had a problem with the alignment being out.

My short side shaft has a clip on the end, i just give a good tug and it pops out.

My friend has a mazda 323 2l if he turn his gearbox without the cvs in, the diff collapses. but his car is reall really really SCREWED up. he abuses this car really really bad


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

well knowing how nice murphy's law is to all of us. last night i pulled on my side shaft (the one bolted to the motor) after loosing all the bolts i just pulled the cv apart. ((


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

thats why the title to this thread is "Do not take out CV axles" LOL sorry to hear man maybe you can repair it


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Well mabey if I get real bored, I might take my old automatic tranny apart to see if there is anytrhing in the diff that could fall out of alaingnment.
I know I have no life


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

nah wasnt anythign big just a case of pushing the balls back in and fasting the boot again. Nothing big or expensive


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Well I took my old 5 Speed apart, and have come to the conclusion that there is nothing in the Diff that can fall out of Alignment. The CV Axles plug into two of the spider gears inside the Diff, and there is no room for them to wander far. My 5 Speed which was very worn (250k + miles) and a howling Diff, it was still so tight that the gears could not fall out of place. 
BTW the 5 Speed was toast, some of the rollers from the tapered roller bearings came out and jacked up the entire trans. When I took it out I only had 2nd and 4th, and that was only if I pulled as hard as I could to hold it in.
The oil that I drained out was so metallic that I considered painting my car with it :thumbdwn: There was not much left that was good inside, so I took a 4 speed from the bone yard and put it in.​


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Good research this myth is "Busted" I wonder why chiltons says that maybe it is a blanket caution or they have stock in the tool company that makes the special tool lol


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> Good research this myth is "Busted" I wonder why chiltons says that maybe it is a blanket caution or they have stock in the tool company that makes the special tool lol


LOL yea I allways love a good conspiracy​


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

When I changed out my passenger side cv axel I just ripped the old one out and jammed the new one in without any problems.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DAMN IT...... Howd I miss this one.... I had an easy, simple thought/solution by the time I read the 2nd post. 

How many trannys hav you ever dealt with that had NO axles in them for how??? long?? Who knows how long the JY trans has been sitting there. And does it ever have axles shafts in it??? Look around Ebay.... How many of those trannys have axles in them?? Have you ever bought a used trans, and Spun the input shaft to see haow it felt?

Ever since I did my first set of axles (14+ yrs ago). I have wondered about this MYTH. Ive seen this "Tool" talked about in HAynes/Chiltons for Numerous different vehichles. Ive seen it mentioned in the Programs used by Auto Shops. Ive asked Dozens of Mechanics and Ive even talked to Snap-On, Mac, Matco reps about it. They also said they've heard of the tool but NEVER sold one.

Unless the trans is already SHOT... Nothing will come out of alignment. Ive done Hundreds of R&R's by now and done Nearly as many engine/trans swaps. Ive NEVER worried about it and NEVER had an issue.

***Youve got to use a Prybar to get the axles out of the trans or the boot can/will rip apart.****


Sorry..... I had to say something..... :cheers: :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Unless the trans is already SHOT... Nothing will come out of alignment. Ive done Hundreds of R&R's by now and done Nearly as many engine/trans swaps. Ive NEVER worried about it and NEVER had an issue.


I had a 5 speed in my sentra for about a month and a half. When I put it in the diffrential was howling very loud, no matter what the load was. It came apart on my way home, and i lost all but fourth, and second. When I pulled it apart, I found that the tapered roller bearings had come out of their races, and wrecked havoc on the rest of the transmission. I played with the spider gears, in the diffrential, and they were still tight enough that there was no way for them to fall out. So even with a SHOT transmission, I don't think the spiders could fall out.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think what the manual is referring to is a slidehammer type tool used to extract the axles, and quite frankly i've never had to use one. I can't remember how many halfshafts I have sold this past summer, and never once have I heard a customer have problems installing them in any type of vehicle.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

I've never had a problem with the axles out, but I have had to use an air impact hammer to get one out. Not even the prybar was working (with both feet!)


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, sometimes those lock rings get a little difficult after so many years.


----------

